# I need a gun or something.



## southernmom86 (Jan 16, 2009)

I need something a lightweight, petite woman who doesn't like loud noises can carry for protection.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

southernmom86 said:


> I need something a lightweight, petite woman who doesn't like loud noises can carry for protection.


For the most part, they are all loud.
There are a lot of options for lightweight pistols out there, so you need to narrow down what would work best for you.
Revolvers are a good choice for new shooters.
A nice S&W J-frame or a small Taurus might be a good start
Something in .38 special maybe


----------



## southernmom86 (Jan 16, 2009)

I do have a .22 rifle and I can handle that noise. Is there anything on that level? At the moment I'm not sure what is best for me. I would be a new shooter, so that could narrow it down.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cornhusker said:


> For the most part, they are all loud.
> There are a lot of options for lightweight pistols out there, so you need to narrow down what would work best for you.
> Revolvers are a good choice for new shooters.
> A nice S&W J-frame or a small Taurus might be a good start
> Something in .38 special maybe


^^^^This^^^^ Get as large a caliber that feels good in your hand but also get one that you will not mind carrying. 

"I'd much rather go to my grave never needing my gun, than go there wishing I had it."
- Phil Dalmolin


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

How about an internally suppressed Ruger MK II (.22)? Keep in mind that things that make a loud bang tend to focus peoples' attention. Sometimes that's good.


----------



## southernmom86 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> "I need a gun or something"
> 
> hmmmm
> 
> ...


I said 'or something' to leave the door open for other options. My husband works nights every two weeks out of the month so I'm home alone, in the country. I have a .22 rifle but it can be a pain to carry around when you have buckets of feed in hand. For a hand gun, I am thinking more human threat than animal. Stray and wild animals really don't concern me as much as me and my family's safety. Oh I almost forgot. We do have two prisons on each side of us about 20 minutes down the road. That is what factors in the human threat concern.


----------



## southernmom86 (Jan 16, 2009)

Darren said:


> How about an internally suppressed Ruger MK II (.22)? Keep in mind that things that make a loud bang tend to focus peoples' attention. Sometimes that's good.


Nice!!!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

southernmom86 said:


> I need something a lightweight, petite woman who doesn't like loud noises can carry for protection.


If you need a firearm for protection, you are NOT going to care how loud a noise it makes when you REALLY need it.

When you are practicing with it, wear hearing protection. With a good pair of muffs or ear plugs you are not even going to notice the noise.


----------



## southernmom86 (Jan 16, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> If you need a firearm for protection, you are NOT going to care how loud a noise it makes when you REALLY need it.
> 
> When you are practicing with it, wear hearing protection. With good pair of muffs or ear plugs you are not even going to notice the noise.


Yeh, I have thought that I tend to not notice the noise when I'm running on adrenaline, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask either.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

You'll dislike what a human threat would do to you a whole lot more than you dislike loud noises. Why not check out your local sportsman club and see if a seasoned shooter would help you shoot a few times.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

southernmom86 said:


> Yeh, I have thought that I tend to not notice the noise when I'm running on adrenaline, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask either.


IF, you ever had to use a firearm in self defense or defense of your family, I don't think you would ever hear your gun. For target practice, you could use ear protection and I would recommend it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I would suggest a 9mm or 38spl which ever one fits you better 

why they are easy to train most any one to use , and they come in lots of different models 

My co-worker prefers the model 10 s&w , she said it was the only gun she was any good with , she is a long since retired deputy sheriff she was the jailer for the county back in the early 80s , it is really no surprise that is what she did best with it fit her hand the best of anything available at the time.

luckily it isn't 1980 any more and guns have come a long ways lots of models in all shapes and sizes to better fit shooters of different size , even guns with replaceable grip parts to fit them for the shooter 

a s&w J frame is a good place to start looking , if you prefer the feel of an auto an LC9 has been popular with many of the ladies here on HT both are small and light weigh they will have a bit more felt recoil over a larger gun in the same cartridge 

go hold a bunch of the guns at your gun store tell them your looking for a defensive hand gun , not necessarily concealed carry but i would leave that option open

see what feels good in your hand 

being that your in Louisiana I would be thinking Stainless Steel with humid being most of the year not to mention hot 

next you will be looking for a good holster 

get your concealed permit so you don't have to worry about hopping in the car or truck and driving down the road still wearing your gun , better to just wear it everywhere you can than to leave it


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Try a Ruger LCP, Very light, small, acurate for size and has many good reviews.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Generally the smaller the handgun is the harder it is to shoot and a lot of times the recoil is harder to handle since the gun is smaller and lighter


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

bassmaster17327 said:


> Generally the smaller the handgun is the harder it is to shoot and a lot of times the recoil is harder to handle since the gun is smaller and lighter


Especially for a beginner.


----------



## southernmom86 (Jan 16, 2009)

Recoil would be bad. It would probably break my wrist.


----------



## southernmom86 (Jan 16, 2009)

Something like this?








I think I might be able to handle this. It's not as small as some, but I think the recoil wouldn't be so bad.
http://images.search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A2KJkK2KVtFPuS8A7HGjzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTBtdXBkbHJyBHNlYwNmcC1hdHRyaWIEc2xrA3J1cmw-/SIG=12viijen3/EXP=1339148042/**http%3a//www.taurususa.com/product-details.cfm%3fid=138%26amp;category=Pistol


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am not sure what caliber that is but it looks like a .45 in a 1911 platform. If you are worried about recoil you probable do not want anything bigger than a 9mm.

I think you should take a firearms class BEFORE you decide which firearm to buy, I handgun takes a lot more practice to be efficient with than a long gun, especially in a defensive situation.

If you have no plans to carry conceealed and only want it for on property protection have you considered a short barrel shotgun, maybe a .410 or 20 gauge shotgun with an 18.5 inch barrel. Maybe a Taurus Judge, it is a pistol that shoots .410 shotshell.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Fully agree that the smaller guns take more controll, however , if really needed, chances are it is very close and the lcp doesnt have muc bite. Like wind in the hairs input as far as pepperspray. One other thing to consider is keeping a can of wasp spray handy. Lasts, shoots far, lasts for longer than pepper spray. ( not my idea or suggestion, just something I heard)


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

siberian said:


> Fully agree that the smaller guns take more controll, however , if really needed, chances are it is very close and the lcp doesnt have muc bite. Like wind in the hairs input as far as pepperspray. One other thing to consider is keeping a can of wasp spray handy. Lasts, shoots far, lasts for longer than pepper spray. ( not my idea or suggestion, just something I heard)


I would not want my life to depend on a .380 on a daily basis. In a pinch, once in a while, but not for a primary weapon.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

My wife is 4' 10" and weighs 100 lbs. Her carry weapon is a Taurus revolver in .22.

Don't dismiss a .22. A head shot will put down a cow.

For a house gun I bought her a Circuit Judge. .410. She can handle that and it would stop anyone at close range. She also has a double barreled 12 gauge. She shoots the mini shells as 2 3/4 long and not a lot of kick but really gets a persons attention when pointed at them.


----------



## Pikman (Jun 14, 2010)

If you consider a human as a possible threat, you might also consider that he/she may be hopped up on drugs. If that is the case, a .22 probably will not stop them unless you can get your one shot into the head. I have never heard of a LEO saying they wish they could carry a smaller caliber firearm. Most of them that I know use .40 or .45 as a firearm of choice for defense. 

If you also consider that in a panic situation aim could be a problem, then a shotgun is the next best choice. A 20 guage with some #4 shot would be the smallest I would want for defense for the same reasons mentioned above.

As an early warning device, and also a great deterrent, a large dog would be a good idea, as it would give you some warning, and time to grab that shotgun or get your pistol pointed in the right direction... 
Just my $.02......


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a 1911 is a lot of gun , 45 is a good round but with practice ammo at around 20 dollars a box i would rather see someone get a 9mm provided it fits their hand and do twice the practice with practice ammo at 10-12 dollars a box 

maybe more like this ruger P95 Ruger P95 9mm Stainless, w Rail 15 round $339.00 SHIPS FREE

or this ruger SR9 Ruger SR9 9MM 17R Stainless $407.00 SHIPS FREE

or this ruger SR9C offers some more flexibility , it has a bit shorter barrel but if the full length mag is used it is a full sized grip if the short make is used it is a compact grip making it more concealable should you choose to do thathttp://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_49_75/products_id/62287/Ruger+SR9c+9mm+Compact

but a revolver is easy to learn and has it's place 

like this ruger sp101 Ruger SP101 357 Mag 2 1/4", Satin Stainless, Rubber w/ Synth, Fi $477.00 SHIPS FREE


or this s&w model10 Used Smith & Wesson Model 10 38sp ROUND BUTT $269.00 SHIPS FREE

it is really best if you can find a place , or friends that will let you try their guns and find the one you like that feels right when you shoot it , some stores have ranges that they will rent you guns 

that said my 8 year old shoots a Ruger LC9 without any problem so unless you had wrist issues like arthritis i am sure you could handle it , even though it is greater felt recoil than a full sized gun.

you might have guessed i like ruger , i like S&W also but ruger has a very solid well built product thier autos and revolvers have a rep for being the strongest in their caliber , you never see a beretta only load or a s&w only load in a reloading manual but several times you see a ruger only hot load in a reloading manual
the P85 the predecessor of the P95 was built to take a steady diet of +p higher pressure ammo that most manufactures warn about the p95 shares this ability, does this mean you would want to feed it +p ammo no but you would probably go broke buying ammo before you could wear it out they have been tested to 10,000 rounds of +p and beyond. that would put most 9mm in the shop 

that said your unlikely to fire thousands and thousands of rounds , finding a gun that will fit your hand and feel comfortable to you is more important , if your only planning to fire several hundred rounds of practice ammo , in practice and a few 50 or so self defense loads each year to check function

one down fall to guns that are single/double action like the p95 is that the first trigger pull is harder than the rest, the SR9 is striker fired , it has the same trigger pull on shot 1 as it does 17 it also has better ergonomics to aid in reducing felt recoil and getting you back on target faster 

this latest generation of pistols has taken things a step further , the 1985 search for a new US service side arm several companies brought the most reliable semi autos to the table ever seen 

the same companies brought their A game to the table in the 21 century with models like the SR9 , the s&w M&P , the Springfield armory XDM , the taurus 24/7 series to name a few these guns are reliable configurable for the user and faster back on target than most factory guns had been in the past. a few even broke speed records that had stood a long time.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

If a handgun is what you want, remember, they all kick a bit and they are all loud. Practice with muffs. 

Because you are small, many of the standard handguns will be difficult for you to carry comfortably, especially when dealing with livestock.

I have a Ruger LCP. Several here have suggested already. We also have a Ruger LC9. I've shot them both side by side and they are slightly different. The LCP (.380) is a bit louder, and the LC9 is a bit more accurate.

I chose to carry the .380 because, like you, I am small. I am 5'3", and weigh 115 on a fat day. I cannot carry the LC9, because of my size. The LCP is thin and small, lightweight, and designed for concealed carry. Even after that, unless I am wearing baggy clothes, still tough to conceal completely because I am small.

But I practice, and it's easy for me to handle, and because my hands are strong (yes I have wrist issues also) and I practice, I can rack the slide pretty easy. It's hard for small wristed people to do that sometimes. 

We also have a Jimenz .380. It was half the price of the Ruger LCP. It is much heavier, thus absorbing some of the kick, but not nearly as accurate. It's like comparing a truck to a Cadillac. I stick with the Ruger.

If you want the least kick possible and the quietest possible, go with a .22 handgun, but it packs the least punch and you need to be accurate. Hard to do when you are scaired.


----------



## southernmom86 (Jan 16, 2009)

bassmaster17327 said:


> I am not sure what caliber that is but it looks like a .45 in a 1911 platform. If you are worried about recoil you probable do not want anything bigger than a 9mm.
> 
> I think you should take a firearms class BEFORE you decide which firearm to buy, I handgun takes a lot more practice to be efficient with than a long gun, especially in a defensive situation.
> 
> If you have no plans to carry conceealed and only want it for on property protection have you considered a short barrel shotgun, maybe a .410 or 20 gauge shotgun with an 18.5 inch barrel. Maybe a Taurus Judge, it is a pistol that shoots .410 shotshell.


It actually is a 9mm, 1911 platform, Taurus. I do plan on taking a class, in fact hubs needs one too, so were making it a date.


----------



## southernmom86 (Jan 16, 2009)

oldasrocks said:


> My wife is 4' 10" and weighs 100 lbs. Her carry weapon is a Taurus revolver in .22.
> 
> Don't dismiss a .22. A head shot will put down a cow.
> 
> For a house gun I bought her a Circuit Judge. .410. She can handle that and it would stop anyone at close range. She also has a double barreled 12 gauge. She shoots the mini shells as 2 3/4 long and not a lot of kick but really gets a persons attention when pointed at them.


Your wife and I are almost the same size.


----------



## southernmom86 (Jan 16, 2009)

Pikman said:


> If you consider a human as a possible threat, you might also consider that he/she may be hopped up on drugs. If that is the case, a .22 probably will not stop them unless you can get your one shot into the head. I have never heard of a LEO saying they wish they could carry a smaller caliber firearm. Most of them that I know use .40 or .45 as a firearm of choice for defense.
> 
> If you also consider that in a panic situation aim could be a problem, then a shotgun is the next best choice. A 20 guage with some #4 shot would be the smallest I would want for defense for the same reasons mentioned above.
> 
> ...


We do have dogs. I have a yappy chihuahua that is pretty good at warning me. The big dog...well he's more for looks. The ups man won't get out though, lol.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

The main thing is, while you are going about your chores you don't even want to know it's there. It is 99.9% likely that you will never need it. Days, weeks, months and years will go by without you ever needing this thing you will be carrying. If its bulky and cumbersome you will get sick of carrying it.

My suggestion is a snub nosed .38 revolver. Put it your pocket and forget about it.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Some smaller people actually don't mind a .45
.45 isn't as snappy as some smaller calibers, it has more of a push kind of kick rather than the muzzle flipping snap of, say, a 9mm or .40
I've had a few women say the big .45s aren't nearly as uncomfortable as they thought they'd be.
The bad part of it is they do cost more to shoot than a 9mm


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Some smaller people actually don't mind a .45
> .45 isn't as snappy as some smaller calibers, it has more of a push kind of kick rather than the muzzle flipping snap of, say, a 9mm or .40
> I've had a few women say the big .45s aren't nearly as uncomfortable as they thought they'd be.
> The bad part of it is they do cost more to shoot than a 9mm


I agree 100%. Comparing the recoil of my full size 1911 to an aluminum snubnose .38, the snubnose has more recoil and is much less comfortable to practice with.

BTW, a few months ago I purchased a case of .45acp (1000 rounds) for only $15/50 rd box.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> I agree 100%. Comparing the recoil of my full size 1911 to an aluminum snubnose .38, the snubnose has more recoil and is much less comfortable to practice with.
> 
> BTW, a few months ago I purchased a case of .45acp (1000 rounds) for only $15/50 rd box.


Agreed-my Airweight Bodyguard with +P is much nastier(recoil wise)than my .45 with +Ps....I've noticed my sons .40 has a much sharper recoil impulse than a .45..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

southernmom86 said:


> It actually is a 9mm, 1911 platform, Taurus. I do plan on taking a class, in fact hubs needs one too, so were making it a date.



then yes , felt recoil from a full sized 1911 will be minimal 
the question is whether it fits you and are you willing to carry the extra weight around with you 

it would be great if the class had several guns you could try

you can see here that many people go with smaller lighter guns , because they are more likely to carry them more and because they plan to conceal.

some people shoot better with a 1911 than with many other types of hand guns , because it is a short pull single action auto once the safety is disengaged it only takes a slight movement of the trigger to make it fire add weight and a longer sight radius and it usually quite accurate.

find what fits you and what you want to do with it.


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

Problem is, often, the added weight that you have to get used to always having in your pocket or holster. Also, get something that fits your hand. Often the length of your fingers is critical for comfort. I carry a 38 cal Colt Detective, which suits me fine.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Your .22 Long Rifle pistol is better than a .25ACP calibre, but only just, and that ain't saying much. If you need to use it, keep squeezing the trigger until the pistol stops shooting - you need to substitute lots of shots for a heavy shot or two.

There are lots of better answers with .38 Special, 9mm., .40S&W, .45ACP. Heck, even .32ACP is better than .22LR.

However, the best answer I can give you to put a man-killing, escaped-prisoner-stopper self-defence calibre in your hand quickly, is the Keltec PMR-30 pistol. It shoots .22 Winchester Magnum Rimfire, otherwise known as .22WMR or .22Magnum. They look like a longer slightly-thicker version of the .22LR, although they hit a lot harder than that. Honestly, the first really serious self-defence calibre is some of the .32ACPs, but the .22Magnum hits just a tad harder than that, and the PMR-30 means it has THIRTY cartridges in the magazine. You've got to take that seriously. Recoil is pretty light, and the pistol, FULLY-LOADED WITH THIRTY SHOTS, still weighs less than twenty ounces. Speer and Hornady both make premium self-defence loads for short-barrel handguns, and the handgun comes with a spare magazine.

Don't get me wrong - there are lots better answers, but this one is good enough, and quick.

I've heard you can shop around and get them for as little as $299. You might need to add transfer fees and freight to that, so $350 in your hot little hand would be a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Bigger the better, if you must use one. Smaller somewhat if carrying all time. In the house, pump Remington 870 in 20 maybe for you? Like everyone says, you will not notice anything if needing to use it and the noise will certainly scare anyone trying to harm you. Something about a hammer cocking or a shotgun being racked has a sobering effect on anyone and sends the signal to get the heck out of here.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

It's best to try a few handguns and really see what fits you and what you like as far as the platform and caliber. I've carried several. I started with a little Taurus model 85, .38 special. I carried it awhile. Then I ran across a used Colt Commander. I carried that. Colt 1991A1 Commander, .45acp, for several years. I still have a couple 1911's.

Then I took a fancy to a Ruger SP101, stainless steel, .357 magnum. It's a little lighter 28 oz., and smaller, easier to conceal. I carried that for going on 9 years The double action revolver is meant to be fired in double action. That's why it's double action. It's quicker that way. But, it takes more practice to get use to it. And being a .357 magnum, it has a bit more flash, noise and flip, in the recoil, than a .38 special. It is not the right handgun, for everyone. Some folks handle a .38 special better.
I've always carried mine in a high ride strong side belt holster, under an untucked shir tail. And as far as I know I've never been "made".
Last year, I picked up a Ruger LCR, Light Compact Revolver. Actually, I got 2, one in .357 and one in .38 special. The .38 only weighs about 12.5 ounces. It's a great pocket pistol, being hammerless. It's great for those times I need to dress up, a little, and tuck in my shirt. Now, everyone can't handle the .357 magnum in that light a gun.
But, he .357 mag. LCR is a little heavy for my pockets. So I carry it in the same holster I use for the SP101. The triggers on the LCRs are a lot lighter and easier to control than the SP trigger. I love the LCR triggers. Some folks don't. But, then I'll never sell my SP101, .357's

The thing is.......Try some guns, shoot them, get a carry Permit and carry them, if you want to. Get to know them and make them a part of your life. Sometimes they are a very comforting companion to have along, on a dark night.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Learn how to place your shots and you will not have to carry a heavy gun.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Buy what feels good in your hand, get some training, then practice, practice, practice.
Safety first always


----------



## guineatech (Apr 20, 2011)

I see you are getting lots of advice....so I am just going to throw out there what I, another female out there alone in the dark tending animals, have found to work.

I tried wearing various pistols on my belt, carried a pump shotgun, and even tried a tactical holster to try and keep a pistol tied down and out of my way when working. Pistols jabbed me in the side and inner arm when worn on my regular belt, and they tended to get lost under my chore coat. Holsters w/o a restaining strap sometimes dumped the gun on the ground when I bent to gather eggs. The shotgun had to be propped against something while I worked and was a worry with chickens and cats running around nearby. And the tactical holster rode down my thigh like a band slipping down an upside down traffic cone, ending up dangling at my knee. I guess tactical holsters only work if your thigh has no taper.

I finally settled on a solution. I carry either a .45 colt revolver or a .45acp, using one of my husband's belts as a second belt worn western style at an angle, running it through a beltloop on my left side, with the other side of the belt,and the holster lying just below my right hip. This leaves the pistol along the flat of my upper thigh, right at hand level. A hammer strap or loop holds the pistol secure in its holster without compromising accessibility. Resting against the flat of your leg, the holster isn't as prone to rolling and sliding. I find it is high enough to be out of the way of feed buckets and water hoses, but low enough to allow me to work.

Both of these pistols are comfortable for my small hands. I love the .45acp, but the .45 colt is a revolver and in a panicky situation, you just can't screw up. No worry about safety switches and slides....just cock the hammer and pull the trigger. I prefer the Bisley Vaquero by Ruger, because there is something about the shape of the Bisleys that allows my short fingers to reach hammer and trigger (a common problem for me with western-style revolvers). With a revolver, there is the added benefit that any idiot can see that you are aiming a loaded weapon at them.

Both weapons have the power to put a threat down. Ammo is commonly available. The sound is loud, recoil absorbed to a large degree by the sturdy gun frame. The revolver bucks more than the ACP.

My husband just suggested the Smith and Wesson MP9, an 8-shot 9mm semi-automatic pistol that is a thin, lightweight, plastic-feeling pistol (the frame is polymer). It won't pull your pants down, and is a hammerless pistol, so one less thing to worry about.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

guineatech said:


> http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...4_750001_750051_757954_-1_757781_757781_image
> 
> 
> 
> My husband just suggested the Smith and Wesson MP9, an 8-shot 9mm semi-automatic pistol that is a thin, lightweight, plastic-feeling pistol (the frame is polymer). It won't pull your pants down, and is a hammerless pistol, so one less thing to worry about.


I like your post and agree mostly. The M&P 9 holds 17 in the mag and 1 in the chamber. The M&P 9C or compact version holds 12 in the mag and 1 in the chamber. Both are fine weapons.


----------



## guineatech (Apr 20, 2011)

Possum Belly said:


> I like your post and agree mostly. The M&P 9 holds 17 in the mag and 1 in the chamber. The M&P 9C or compact version holds 12 in the mag and 1 in the chamber. Both are fine weapons.


You are correct, my apologies. I was mentally looking at the MP9 Shield, which has either 7+1 or 8+1 capacity. They are ultra lighweight, and thin, but I am guessing part of the reason is that the magazine doesn't double stack cartridges. The pistol weighs only 19 ounces, with 6" length and 4.5" height. A pocket pistol for a guy, and lighweight carry pistol for a woman. I've held one and everything is nice and close together, a compact package.

BTW, southernmom, if you do want to find a shotgun that is easy for a close-coupled lady, Mossberg makes a shotgun called a Bantam that has a short enough reach for short-armed adults. They used to make a model 500 that was along the same lines...you might still be able to find a used one around somewhere. The forearm actually overlaps the receiver on the back stroke when you work the action. It's the only pump shotgun I have found that I can comfortably use. A shotgun is hard to beat for varmints, whether winged, 4-legged, or 2-legged. It's just hard to carry around when working. the 20 guage isn't too much kick either. Only issue is find the right size for varmints. Why doesn't anyone make #4 lead shot anymore? (goes off grumbling about steel shot)....


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

guineatech said:


> You are correct, my apologies. I was mentally looking at the MP9 Shield, which has either 7+1 or 8+1 capacity. They are ultra lighweight, and thin, but I am guessing part of the reason is that the magazine doesn't double stack cartridges. The pistol weighs only 19 ounces, with 6" length and 4.5" height. A pocket pistol for a guy, and lighweight carry pistol for a woman. I've held one and everything is nice and close together, a compact package.
> 
> BTW, southernmom, if you do want to find a shotgun that is easy for a close-coupled lady, Mossberg makes a shotgun called a Bantam that has a short enough reach for short-armed adults. They used to make a model 500 that was along the same lines...you might still be able to find a used one around somewhere. The forearm actually overlaps the receiver on the back stroke when you work the action. It's the only pump shotgun I have found that I can comfortably use. A shotgun is hard to beat for varmints, whether winged, 4-legged, or 2-legged. It's just hard to carry around when working. the 20 guage isn't too much kick either. Only issue is find the right size for varmints. Why doesn't anyone make #4 lead shot anymore? (goes off grumbling about steel shot)....


No problem, just wanted to be straight. I have read good reviews about the S&W Shield. I have not seen one, yet. I do like the M&P models.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I was carrying a 2 in Det special in .38 Spec, I have to qualify every year under LEOSA and switched to a 4 in S&W .38 Spec to get a better score. I have to use what I qualify with I also have a .40 cal H&K Semi with a 5 in barrel, just keep it in the house for protection......


----------



## Sam Boggs (Feb 3, 2011)

Much advice has been given and IMHO the first question to ask yourself is how much $$$ are you willing to spend on a Personal Defense Weapon.
I am an NRA Certified Firearms Instructor and this is the first question that I ask a student, if that student does not have a pdw yet. I then check their hand to see how large a pdw that he/she can safely hold. My rule of thumb is no caliber smaller then a .40, I really do not want to train a person on less. In my 50 years of shooting, plus carrying I have seen/attended many people who have been shot. The .22 is the worst and the most used in shootings. It does take a long time for a person to bled out however. Yes, I know that you can kill a person with just about any caliber. Years ago I knew of a case in my county of a 12 year old killed with a .177 pellet rifle! Bring enough gun to a gunfight or don't go!
My prefered choice is the M1911-A1 (regardless of finish), Glock or Springfield XD. If available, get a .22 conversion kit for the pdw. I know that the A1 and Glock can be had with the conversion kit. For a carry rig go with a quality shoulder holster. They stay out of the way when working, go on and off easy, can carry extra loaded mags on the opposite side. In cold weather can be worn over the coat. 
My .02 worth and now off to Church.
Sam


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

If you can run away from an assailant, pepper spray is cheap (around $30) and can do the job.

Just keep in mind, the initial pain of getting a face full of pepperspray can be followed by the assailant being really p'd off. So get ready to RUN to safety.

Same thing for cheap STUN Guns ($40 - $100) which only devliver a high voltage jolt. It may just be enough for a close-in attacker to let go or back off. Then RUN to safety.

A TAZER is a different kind of device. (Around $350) it shoots two darts trailed by a wire that pulses electricity to disrupt the central nervous system. In addition to the pain, the assailant loses control of his muscles as they rapidly contract and release. This rapid muscle movement burns up sugars and neural transmitters leaving the muscles limp for a while. You can then disarm the attacker and maybe give him a good kick before you RUN to safety.

Handguns are cheap and you can choose the size and caliber you can handle. Even a .22 is not bad. I have yet to find someone willing to advance after being shot by a .22. I suppose it would depend on the motive. Robbery for unknown amount of cash? unwanted physical advance? From a logical standpoint, there are not many reasons I would want to risk getting shot by a .22.

If you intend to live in an area with a lot of illogically motivated people, then something heavier like a .38 or 9mm might be better. All can be had for under $300.

And if you end up killing the assailant, you might have to stick around a bit for paperwork and such.


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

For home defense, I would suggest a shotgun rather than a pistol. 
A pistol takes a fair amount of practice to shoot accurately. A shotgun takes relatively little for close range shooting. A pistol fires one projectile, a shotgun several at once, increasing your likelihood of hitting with that first shot. A pistol is more likely to penetrate walls than a shotgun, potentially injuring people other than the target.

You should be able to handle a 20 gauge shotgun. Many people consider it to be a lady's or youth weapon. If you are petite, a youth frame may fit you beter than a standard frame, and should be easier to find on a 20 gauge. 

I would recommend a pump action because they are not terribly complicated and are inexpensive, but if the recoil is still too much, a semi-auto will decrease the recoil even more.

Do you have a club nearby? Often you can go and try out weapons there, and sign up for a class. If you do decide to get a weapon, please do learn to use it, and practice so that you can use it well.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

guineatech said:


> I see you are getting lots of advice....so I am just going to throw out there what I, another female out there alone in the dark tending animals, have found to work.
> 
> I tried wearing various pistols on my belt, carried a pump shotgun, and even tried a tactical holster to try and keep a pistol tied down and out of my way when working. Pistols jabbed me in the side and inner arm when worn on my regular belt, and they tended to get lost under my chore coat. Holsters w/o a restaining strap sometimes dumped the gun on the ground when I bent to gather eggs. The shotgun had to be propped against something while I worked and was a worry with chickens and cats running around nearby. And the tactical holster rode down my thigh like a band slipping down an upside down traffic cone, ending up dangling at my knee. I guess tactical holsters only work if your thigh has no taper.
> 
> ...


Guineatech makes a lot of good points. If you do get a handgun, I would recommend a revolver. They are generally less expensive than a semi-automatic pistol, and are simpler to use. 

I recommend a double action however, rather than a single action. You can just pull the trigger and it fires, and you still have the option of cocking it if time allows, for a lighter trigger pull. 

Also, while .45 long colt is a fine caliber, if you have small hands, you may find it easier to find a revolver that fits your hand in .357. 

I would steer away from barrels that are shorter than 4 inches, and I would recommend practicing with .38 special ammo, as the recoil will be less.

Again, I can't emphasize enough that you should get someone to teach you to use whatever you buy, and that you should practice with it until you are able to use it comfortably and accurately.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Army doc , times they are a changing

a revolver is equal to or more expensive than a similar quality and make auto these days 

revolver s&w 642 5 shot 38spl 1 7/8 barrel stainless $376
auto S&W Sigma 9mm stainless 61+1 $319
revolver S&W 649 body guard 5 shot 357 $593
Auto S&W SD 61+1 auto stainless $349
revolver S&W model 60 5 shot 357 $607
Auto S&W M&P 9mm 17+1 $459
auto s&w M&P 40 s&W 15+1 $459

auto ruger LCP 6+1 380acp $299
auto ruger P95 15+1 9mm $339
auto ruger LC9 7+1 9mm $349
revolver Ruger LCP 38sp 5 shot $402
auto ruger SR9 17+1 9mm 407
auto ruger SR9C 12+1 or 17+1 depending on mag used $407
auto ruger SR40 15+1 40S&W $407
auto ruger SR40C 10+1 or 15+1 depending on mag used $407
revolver ruger LCP 5 shot 357 $456
revolver SP101 5 shot 357 $477

all of these prices are from buds guns today and include shipping , just at local dealer transfer charge i am not selling anything i am in now way connected to buds guns they are just a site i use as a base line for pricing 

Revolvers are good they have their place and are good for many people including often new shooters but they are no longer less expensive than a comparable auto.

the machining and tuning time on a revolver just takes longer than a modern auto


----------



## southernmom86 (Jan 16, 2009)

BillHoo said:


> If you can run away from an assailant, pepper spray is cheap (around $30) and can do the job.
> 
> Just keep in mind, the initial pain of getting a face full of pepperspray can be followed by the assailant being really p'd off. So get ready to RUN to safety.
> 
> ...


I don't think pepper spray is a good idea. I usually have my children in tow and don't see myself getting very far before the assailant comes after me.


----------

